# Husbands Fantasy



## angiewatson17 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi, first post so be gentle with me,, I have a prob I'd greatfully appreciate others advice on.


A new single black work colleague, considerably younger than me has shown a great deal of interest in myself since his arrival some three months ago. Whilst I swear I have never encouraged him, other than dressing perhaps a bit more smartly to maybe draw his attention, we do get on well same personallity, interests ect. and he he always compliments me nicely on my dress and is really polite.

Recently hes been asking me out and I found myself being tempted so I decided to put an end to temptation by telling my husband of the situation. Instead of the reaction I was expecting he implied that as he knew about it, it would be Ok. I was shocked and thought it would just die a natural death. My husband wouldnt let the subject drop however and would bring it up on the rare occasions we made love and it started to dominate the love making routine then not mentioned afterwards. 

I decided to have it out with him and asked him after we made love why he kept on about it during intamcy. His answer nearly gave me a heart attack. 

He said it had been his ultimate fantasy since before we were married (23yrs ago) for me to take a black lover, deny him sex and be dominant with him. He said he knew he didn't satisfy sexually anymore and that my libido was much higher than his. (both true) He said that this scenario was a wide spread thing on the internet and would thrive on the humilliation and treat me as a goddess if I went through with it. He said he would love to take me shopping to buy my lingerie and a new outfit and help me dress for my potential date.

His sexuall prowess has never been great and I have to admit I am tempted if only for sexual release but I wonder what my husband would get from it as I'm not naturally a dominant personality

Has anyone else ever been through anything similar? 
if so what is your situation now regarding your relationship with your husband?


----------



## CrazyGuy (Dec 30, 2011)

I think your husband may have a problem with fantasy and reality. You too for that matter.

I wounder if it was not for porn how would he have came up with this fetish. 

I understand that role playing can be fun. But after this happened in real life how long would it take to realize, hey this kind of sucks.

I think you are making an assumption since you mentioned it was a black man since I see no reason to mention that. People bring a third party into there sex life all the time. Some regret it some do not. What if your other man does not measure up, are you going to keep looking for one that does or do you know already?

I question why you two are married since it seams like you wanted mess around with another man and he likes the Idea.

To each there own I guess. Perhaps I am too old to understand.

The grass is not always greener.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

why were you flirting with this guy in the first place?


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Fantasy is fantasy. 

CraxyGuy, I think the fantasy is a white woman dominating a black man. And yes, to each their own. This is a fantasy I think that is better left alone and as a fantasy. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## theduck (Jan 2, 2012)

If you're both into it than go for it. Slowly.



> I think the fantasy is a white woman dominating a black man.


I think that it is the other way round. Mandingo waving his mighty black weapon in front of the beautiful white woman. 

I never got the racial aspect of cucking but whatever.

OP, your husband sounds like he is masochistic.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

theduck said:


> If you're both into it than go for it. Slowly.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that it is the other way round. I never got the racial aspect of cucking but whatever.


 "He said it had been his ultimate fantasy since before we were married (23yrs ago) for me to take a black lover, deny him sex and be dominant with him."

How is that the other way around?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Cherry said:


> "He said it had been his ultimate fantasy since before we were married (23yrs ago) for me to take a black lover, deny him sex and be dominant with him."
> 
> How is that the other way around?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


the wife dominating the husband, not the other man


----------



## theduck (Jan 2, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> the wife dominating the husband, not the other man


That's right.

A big part of the **** fantasy for some dudes is the humiliation aspect. Being "one upped" by the BBC. Don't know if that's the case for OP's husband since her wording was ambiguous.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> the wife dominating the husband, not the other man


I still don't get that from that from the OP.... More coffee needed I guess 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

angiewatson17;541313
He said it had been his ultimate fantasy since before we were married (23yrs ago) for me to take a black lover said:


> deny the h sex and be dominant with h.
> probably by making him eat the remains of the b man from inside her. *where the barf emicon?*
> 
> get more coffee


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

I think your marriage is on life support.

You were actively trying to draw in this guys attention while you are married. You changed your dress and behavior to attract him.

Your husband has become twisted around mentally enough that he has come to believe that he would actually be happier being the cuckolded wimp in the relationship than your lover equal partner and husband.

This could well be in response to seeing you shift effort from your husband and put it into this other guy at work. It left your husband with the idea that he can't compete with the OM, and that the only way to make this work is for him to surrender the last of his dignity and self respect and become your cuckold.

This isn't a sex fantasy, this is a sign that your husband is suffering from deep insecurity and depression and feels like less than a full man. He is feeling that all he deserves if for you to treat him as a wimp servant, and humiliate him, followed by you taking a new better man as your lover and main man.

Does that sound like something a stable, emotionally confident, man with high self esteem and a good marriage would like to transform his life into? Would like to be this partner treating him and think about him as?

Do you want to be married to a husband who wants to be nothing more than your less of a man cuckolded husband? Who doesn't get to have sex with is own wife, and is required to dress her and present her to another man, a man who is his better for the other man's pleasure and use?

Before you cheat and turn your husband into a less than a man, consider getting him and your marriage immediately into therapy for his self esteem and self respect.

Because I can tell you what will happen if you do follow through on this - you will loose your marriage.

You will either loose it because your husband will find that the fantasy he's read about on the Internet is not really livable in real life.

Or, 

You will loose it because you will turn and look at your husband with absolutely no love or respect because he has accepted being much less of a man. He would no longer be your partner or husband, he would be your wimp.

I'm not trying to be hard on you here - I'm trying to wake you up to the very real fact that this will end your marriage, and that this isn't just a fun fantasy it's your husband showing that your marriage desperately is on the edge of ending.

You've already been working on attracting another man, and your husband has been thinking the only way to keep you is to stop having sex with you, and to accept being a less of a man wimp cuckold.

That's not a healthy relationship, that's a relationship about to end.


----------



## maggot brain (Nov 28, 2010)

angiewatson17 said:


> His sexuall prowess has never been great and I have to admit I am tempted if only for sexual release but I wonder what my husband would get from it as I'm not naturally a dominant personality


Go for it


----------



## theduck (Jan 2, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> I think your marriage is on life support


I agree there. 

I've seen marriages make the transition from monogamy to non-monogamy. The clunky marriages ended up collapsing within a year or two.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

btw- does you husband have any bi or gay tendencies?

From what I understand a lot of the cuckold fantasies also include him being used by the better male - such as giving the OM oral to get him ready for you, or to clean him up.

it's just another layer of humiliation and degradation.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Bad idea. bad bad bad idea.

Unless you want a divorce. Cause that's where this will go.


----------



## Debbie Roxs (Dec 30, 2011)

! agree with That Girl it's a bad idea. It's a no win situation.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Your husband is your typical run of the mill cuckold.

I sort of take issue to the contingent of cuckolds who see the big black stud taking his wife as the ultimate fantasy. It's stereotypical and borderline racist to me in many respects. Just cause I'm a black man doesn't mean I have this magical penis that can drive women wild. If that were true I wouldnt be on a message board complaining everyday about the lack of sex my wife gives me.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

sinnister said:


> I sort of take issue to the contingent of cuckolds who see the big black stud taking his wife as the ultimate fantasy. It's stereotypical and borderline racist to me in many respects.


i think it does derive from racism.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

^ :rofl:
Oh the stereotypes, don't you find it humorous though? lol

@ OP

As for the wife sharing fantasies I do indeed also have thoughts about sharing her with other men and women. Ironically however I don't get all this cuckold fantasies as I'm more into exhibitionism, showing my wife off and even wanting to let folks take her for a test drive, treating her like a hot car or me being da pimp.

I'm not into all the humiliations or femdom crap (though the missus likes bondage which I've banned since she tortured my willy years ago). The missus however, is disgusted by this particular fantasy of mine of sharing. She does share some exhibitionism with me but sharing is not something she will want, and she told me explicitly years before when I offered that she's not some ***** that I can pass around to my mates. For threesomes and various sexual adventures she's lived it in her past before she met me too.

I'll tell you something though, I went through some rather great sexual adventures with my ex sharing her around like a **** and felt pimp. But I can't deny that my respect for her plummeted no matter what I tried to tell myself. She did as I asked, which was great, but could I respect her for allowing herself to be used by me? No, I could not, and as I could not respect her I could not love her.

Instead, I ended up in an emotional affair with my wife (friend at the time). So be careful. If you want a lustful relationship, then sure, go for it, but if you want a truly respectable and loving relationship, watch it right there.


----------



## CrazyGuy (Dec 30, 2011)

sinnister said:


> Your husband is your typical run of the mill cuckold.
> 
> I sort of take issue to the contingent of cuckolds who see the big black stud taking his wife as the ultimate fantasy. It's stereotypical and borderline racist to me in many respects. Just cause I'm a black man doesn't mean I have this magical penis that can drive women wild. If that were true I wouldnt be on a message board complaining everyday about the lack of sex my wife gives me.


I agree, it is like assuming you are good at sports,math,science based on your race or sex. 

Something else has bugged me about this thread and I was trying to put my finger on it.

I am thinking the original poster is not truthful. I think the poster may be a guy pretending to be a woman. Maybe it is a guy struggling with porn addiction and his own sexuality.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

^ You'll be surprised how active racism and sexism really is these days no matter how people try to hide it via "politicial correctness"

It's... well, culture


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> ^ :rofl:
> Oh the stereotypes, don't you find it humorous though? lol
> 
> @ OP
> ...


not to try and steal the thread BUT
RandomDude, you say you want your wife to do these things yet you have done them with your ex and you grew to not respect her any more.
im wondering if you already dont respect your wife or dont love her any more so it doesnt matter.
why would you want to take the chance of you losing respect and not loving your wife any more.
even if i was into that sort of thing but i loved my wife or g/f and i already knew it made me not respect the woman after i would never take that chance of it happening to her.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

It's incredible lust for it, and I doubt this is off-topic so don't worry, if anything OP can benefit from some insight from someone who's been there done that, and still fantasies about it.

My wife has NEVER submitted to my desires in this regard, she has never fallen into my trap. And hence I do have high respect for her when it comes to this. It's not an intentional trap, I've only come aware of it through self-reflection, just how it is.

To indulge my fantasies she has compromised by telling me graphic stories of her past adventures with both men and women which turns me on like wildfire, however, she does get sick after it and she has cried from time to time when I urge it too much so it's not something I encourage her to do often.

It's just lust and selfishness, nothing more.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I hate PCism. Just say what you feel. geez.

Anyhoo, this posts bothers me a bit too...kinda like someone is writing out their own fantasies...and maybe not even marriage a'tall.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> It's incredible lust for it, and I doubt this is off-topic so don't worry, if anything OP can benefit from some insight from someone who's been there done that, and still fantasies about it.
> 
> My wife has NEVER submitted to my desires in this regard, she has never fallen into my trap. And hence I do have high respect for her when it comes to this. It's not an intentional trap, I've only come aware of it through self-reflection, just how it is.
> 
> ...


still seems a concern that you would even have pondered it and put her into a position to do it for you.

also if she reacts this way to telling you stories of her past, i wouldnt EVER ask her to again, but thats just me.

does she know about how you began to feel towards your ex after you pimped her out?
maybe, even with the stories she tells you she feels you will begin to not respect her too for this.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Yes, she knows, and it's not just how I see her but how she sees herself. It's a sacrifice for mere sexual lust. And she also knows that I brought it up with my ex because I needed it to even feel a sexual lust with her as her, by herself, didn't turn me on.

OP should take note of this

I can't help my fantasies though. My wife hates having to remember her past sl-t acts just to turn me on, but so far, it's something tampered... just like her a freakin crazy weird desire to wear a strap-on and ram me up my f--king exit-only hole. Fantasies are fantasies, you can share them, but not necessarily have to act on them.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Yes, she knows, and it's not just how I see her but how she sees herself. It's a sacrifice for mere sexual lust. And she also knows that I brought it up with my ex because I needed it to even feel a sexual lust with her as her, by herself, didn't turn me on.
> 
> OP should take note of this
> 
> I can't help my fantasies though. My wife hates having to remember her past sl-t acts just to turn me on, but so far, it's something tampered... just like her a freakin crazy weird desire to wear a strap-on and ram me up my f--king exit-only hole. Fantasies are fantasies, you can share them, but not necessarily have to act on them.


maybe with her knowing what happened, it hurts her as much knowing you want her to do those things as it does her thinking about her past afraid you are working towards her losing your respect too.it may be a very bad thing for your relationship even bringing them up anymore in the future.
she doesnt do those things anymore for a reason, i think its bad making her rehash through them. even only once in a while.
remember, women have a steel trap memory so she will alway remember that you bring them up.

sometimes those sacrifices begin to be too much.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I agree, it's a challenge between lust and integrity

It's hard for me not to have these fantasies, but the best I can do is control it. Besides my wife does the same, the only reason I'm not bent over with her wearing a strap-on invading my f--king ass crack ffs. She respects my boundaries, I will respect hers.

I don't force her when it comes to the stories regardless either.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> I agree, it's a challenge between lust and integrity
> 
> It's hard for me not to have these fantasies, but the best I can do is control it. Besides my wife does the same, the only reason I'm not bent over with her wearing a strap-on invading my f--king ass crack ffs. She respects my boundaries, I will respect hers.
> 
> I don't force her when it comes to the stories regardless either.


sounds good.
maybe you could even have a talk with her and tell her that you wont ask her to do this any more and maybe she would be glad to actually hear the words instead of always on edge about it not knowing when the next time may be.

as for her fantasy about your hershey highway, do you ask her for you to do it to her?
your personal life should be as in work as a boss.
dont ask someone to do something you are not willing to do yourself.
luckily when i did anal in the past, she asked me so i didnt have to be willing to have it done to me too


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Erm... can't promise that lol

As for anal, no, my wife offered but I don't like the idea of it, besides she prefers in the lips anyways not the crack. Still she fantasises about ramming me which I find rather disturbing...


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Erm... can't promise that lol
> oh come on man, its for your wife!
> 
> she fantasises about ramming me which I find rather disturbing...


umm, it would me too


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

EXIT ONLY BRO!

Cheers to our f--king sh-tcracks being exit only! Damn our f--king crazy wifeys! :rofl:


----------



## theduck (Jan 2, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Anyhoo, this posts bothers me a bit too...kinda like someone is writing out their own fantasies...and maybe not even marriage a'tall.


I'm guessing that this was posted to ruffle some feathers. I'm getting that vibe.

If so, it failed pretty spectacularly.



> I sort of take issue to the contingent of cuckolds who see the big black stud taking his wife as the ultimate fantasy. It's stereotypical and borderline racist to me in many respects. Just cause I'm a black man doesn't mean I have this magical penis that can drive women wild. If that were true I wouldnt be on a message board complaining everyday about the lack of sex my wife gives me.


The race thing seems odd. It seems to be waaay more than a simple preference (for instance, I have a preference for Indian women and pale brunettes).

Definitely fueled on racism and stereotypes. I do think that there is a large element of fantasy when it comes to cuckolding (the "bull" is basically a walking black dildo), so the reliance on stereotypes and racism isn't too far out.

I find the psychology of people that get off on the idea of being "less" pretty interesting. Sort of like a pseudo inferiority complex.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Yep the OP's post reads like a common porno story that circulate around the internet. It would have been more credible if the race of the co-worker had not been mentioned and that her husband was not into female domination and hotwife fetishes. But then again sometimes truth is stranger than fiction.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I hate PCism. Just say what you feel. geez.
> 
> Anyhoo, this posts bothers me a bit too...kinda like someone is writing out their own fantasies...and maybe not even marriage a'tall.


:iagree:


----------



## zsu234 (Oct 25, 2010)

This is a troll. stop feeding!


----------



## Erom (Jan 24, 2012)

maybe test the waters.... start by dominating/humiliating the husband, make him wear a maids outfit at home and do all the cleaning and cooking, tell him IF he complies with all you wishes, you might CONSIDER his request to take a black lover.

maybe stop some where secluded on the way home from work, bring or pick up a new sex toy on the way.... pull off your panties (leave them either in the glove box or under the seat *or out the window or under the car) work yourself over until you cum a FEW times (record it all for proof later if you need it that nothing happened), then drive home and show him how wet and red you are, telling him you did it.... and now he can only use his tongue on you. See if he really likes the idea or just the fantasy... If he doesn't like it.... at least you had a maid and play thing for a little while... that alone might bring more fun into the bedroom (especially if you secretly record him in his new "outfits" for later black mail purposes....)


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

Sorry for ignoring the 'DNFTT' ...

.. if any (male) is seriously turned on/considering this sort of scenario, read 'Venus in Furs' by Masoch (I believe The name is where Masochism comes from.) It can be found free on Project Gutenberg.
It floows a scenario like this, where a man convinces a woman to treat him badly (it's kind of slow) - but draws to a very realistic conclusion, which would be a suitable warning. You really do not want to go where this would end up.


----------

